# Snipersling durability



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I got a couple different rolls of Snipersling a few months ago. It is definitely as fast as billed. I pretty quickly settled on a few favorite bandsets.

I am really bad at counting shots- I just don't do it. But I was struck today that I haven't changed the 0.6 yellow bands I have been using for 3/8" steel for weeks. I don't have them maxed out by any means, only stretching ~500%. I wondered how well they were performing so I got the chrony out. And they are still shooting the same 235-240 fps that they were at the start. Not a record for 3/8" by any means, but not bad. And about right as I shoot this setup most often and want the trajectory to be close to my heavy setup that puts 7/16 steel out around 220-225 fps.

So I am really impressed with the durability of Sniper yellow, especially when elongation is not maxed out. I also have a Sniper yellow 0.5 rig that I am using for 5/16" and it is living an equally long life.

In my hands the Sniper black is not as durable. But it is as fast as it is stiff. The 0.6 puts 7/16" out just a shade slower than SimpleShot 0.8 for me, right around 215-220 fps. These bands have a noticably shorter lifespan though. A week or so of regular shooting. Not bad at all, but they yellow is lasting much longer for me.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Good to know.
A lot of us shoot for enjoyment so maybe reasonable durability is better than ultimate performance?
That would be the case for me....... just saying.......


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Roll Fast said:


> Good to know.
> A lot of us shoot for enjoyment so maybe reasonable durability is better than ultimate performance?
> That would be the case for me....... just saying.......



Every time I think about ultimate performance vs durability, I get out an old wrist rocket with the stock tubes on it and put that over the chronograph. You can squeeze a lot of performance out of today's latex. But even avg setups today shoot much faster with a lot lower draw weight than the good ole wrist rocket I* LOVED *as a kid. Pretty remarkable how band technology has progressed. So while I love the upper end of performance, getting good speed with easy draws and good durability seems like an all around win.


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I got a couple different rolls of Snipersling a few months ago. It is definitely as fast as billed. I pretty quickly settled on a few favorite bandsets.
> 
> I am really bad at counting shots- I just don't do it. But I was struck today that I haven't changed the 0.6 yellow bands I have been using for 3/8" steel for weeks. I don't have them maxed out by any means, only stretching ~500%. I wondered how well they were performing so I got the chrony out. And they are still shooting the same 235-240 fps that they were at the start. Not a record for 3/8" by any means, but not bad. And about right as I shoot this setup most often and want the trajectory to be close to my heavy setup that puts 7/16 steel out around 220-225 fps.


I just ordered up a roll of the Snipersling 0.6 yellow. I am also a short draw setup. My plan is to use it for my 3/8" steel like you. If you don't mind telling us, what was your band setup? Might give me a good starting place for my experimenting.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sniper yellow 0.6 is my current favorite for 3/8" steel. 

I have an ~29" draw, For 3/8" I use either 24-16 or 27-18 tapers with active length of 5 to 5" depending on the day (I usually make both marks on the band). This gives elongation factors of ~525% or ~580% if I did the math correctly. For these bandsets I have been using SS kangaroo lite pouches.

The 27-18's at 525% elongation have a really comfortable draw for me and get the 3/8" steel going up around 235-245 fps. Not a world record by any means but really not bad at all. This is what I have been shooting the last few weeks and those bands have been lasting as long as anything I've shot in the past year. I am really happy with it. If I shorten to the 5" active they get a bit zippier of course.

I have some 5/16" tungsten balls- super dense and weigh 66 grains each vs 55 for 3/8" steel. Expensive balls but really fun ammo- with the high weight and small diameter you can tell the difference in down range energy retention. If I start hunting again I may well use these. The sniper yellow bandsets I have been using for 3/8" steel get these out at 230-235 fps. Pretty good power especially considering the light and easy to aim draw. Much lighter than the 0.8 bandsets I use to get 7/16" steel up to 220 fps.

I have also been using the sniper yellow 0.5, 24-16 taper with 5 or 5.5" active with 5/16" steel. Really easy draw and the 5/16" balls get spit out around 265 fps. Really nice for longer range targets. I have been using this setup for 20m shooting. I have been using pit pouches for these bandsets- also nice for the longer range target shooting. I need all the help I can get with that!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

That seems to be my experience as well.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Sniper yellow 0.6 is my current favorite for 3/8" steel.
> 
> I have an ~29" draw, For 3/8" I use either 24-16 or 27-18 tapers with active length of 5 to 5" depending on the day (I usually make both marks on the band). This gives elongation factors of ~525% or ~580% if I did the math correctly. For these bandsets I have been using SS kangaroo lite pouches.
> 
> ...


Tungsten ammo? Wow.
That'd whack a target good and hard!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Roll Fast said:


> Tungsten ammo? Wow.
> That'd whack a target good and hard!


It is pretty fun stuff, but pretty expensive. I found a deal on some #1 tungsten buckshot that a reloading place was selling and got a small lot of it just to try. A little over twice as dense as steel, about 1.5 as dense as lead. Really cool to hold a 5/16" ball that weighs more than a 3/8" steelie in your hand. I play with them now and again and will hang onto them in case I start hunting again. I could see setting up duplicate frames, one light for 5/16" steel, one heavy for the 5/16" tungsten, both bandsets with the same pit pouch, tune the bands so they both shot around the same speed.... Then practice a ton with the light one and steel before hunting with the heavier one and the tungsten. It is hard to find the tungsten at a good price though. Easy to get it from several bulk suppliers if you are willing to make a $500 minimum order, but hard to find smaller lots at a price that doesn't make you gag.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I love the yellow! And it will last until your arms fall off. And I HATE the black!! It’s just like the gzk black…fast but stiff as rubber boot. I would assume it’s the black dye, but I love simple shot black (as long as it’s under .6)


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Island made said:


> I love the yellow! And it will last until your arms fall off. And I HATE the black!! It’s just like the gzk black…fast but stiff as rubber boot. I would assume it’s the black dye, but I love simple shot black (as long as it’s under .6)


I'm with you on both. The Sniper black is so stiff it is just no fun to pull for me. Also not very durable for me, the shortest lived bandsets I have made in a long time. I would think it was something I was doing, but the yellows I made at the same time just keep on going and going and going. The black is smoking fast, but between the heavy short pull and lack of durability I won't be using it much if at all. 

For the Simpleshot, I have always been satisfied with their elastic. Just solid all around every time I use it. Not the king of speed but not far off. I could still live a happy life if SS was the only elastic around. I even like the heavier SS stuff, the SS 0.8 is one of the best compromises between draw weight and speed for me with 7/16" steel. I heard they are making a 1.0 now but I never tried that. I think I am a decade past the age where I will go above 0.8 and am really enjoying 0.6 and below.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I'm with you on both. The Sniper black is so stiff it is just no fun to pull for me. Also not very durable for me, the shortest lived bandsets I have made in a long time. I would think it was something I was doing, but the yellows I made at the same time just keep on going and going and going. The black is smoking fast, but between the heavy short pull and lack of durability I won't be using it much if at all.
> 
> For the Simpleshot, I have always been satisfied with their elastic. Just solid all around every time I use it. Not the king of speed but not far off. I could still live a happy life if SS was the only elastic around. I even like the heavier SS stuff, the SS 0.8 is one of the best compromises between draw weight and speed for me with 7/16" steel. I heard they are making a 1.0 now but I never tried that. I think I am a decade past the age where I will go above 0.8 and am really enjoying 0.6 and below.


Exactly! My edc frames usually have ss black on them just for the reason you stated “just solid all around elastic” the only reason I said under .6 is because I’m a butterfly shooter and I’ve just never tried it any thicker.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I’m sure sold on it. A set will last a bloomin month. 
hahahaha, remember TBG? It was like 2 sets a day! lol 😂


----------



## robertappleyard66 (12 mo ago)

even on my homemade slingshot rifle the yellow .9 just keeps going, i think we have found the first bandset to wear a bloody pouch out its that durable lol


----------

